# Anesthesia for tubal ligation



## gpecherska (Oct 11, 2011)

Can I billed separately anesthesia for tubal ligation performed on the same day as a
vaginal delivery with epidural anesthesia?


----------



## jacurtis (Oct 11, 2011)

ACCORDING TO THE LAWS YOU CAN ONLY BILL 1 SERVICE PER DAY FOR ANESTHESIA
SO YOU WOULD COUNT ALL OF YOUR TIME BUT WOULD ONLY USE THE CODE FOR YOUR DELIVERY. I ADD A ADX V25.5 SO THE INSURANCE IS AWARE THAT STERILIZATION WAS ALSO DONE ON THAT DATE OF SERVICE
JULIE


----------



## gpecherska (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Julie.


----------



## jacurtis (Oct 17, 2011)

You are welcome anytime. I have been coding for crna's for almost 3 years now. Some is by trial and error!!!!!!


----------



## JERSEYSHORE (Oct 17, 2011)

*tubal ligation*



gpecherska said:


> Can I billed separately anesthesia for tubal ligation performed on the same day as a
> vaginal delivery with epidural anesthesia?



Bill for the vaginal delivery and add time for tubal with dx code for sterilization


----------



## kneal25 (Oct 19, 2011)

Our office bills both charges separately. We add a 78 modifier to the sterilization and get paid every time.


----------



## shariblove (Mar 9, 2015)

*anesthesia for tubal*

I have gotten denials for 58611 (add on) when billing 01961, so do I need to be adding a modifier? None of them seem appropriate.


----------

